
Real-Time Web Technologies Guide - potomak
http://www.leggetter.co.uk/real-time-web-technologies-guide
======
liamk
Describing Socket.IO as "WebSockets, Fallback-support" seems a tad brief. It
does heartbeats, reconnects, multiplexing and more. It also seems to be the De
facto framework for do-it-yourself real-time webapp communication, something
worth mentioning.

~~~
leggetter
Most of the sections are brief and the core focus is keywords, although I
understand some more information would be beneficial. Since the guide is
getting a bit of traffic at the moment I'll try to find some time to update
it, add more technologies and provider better overviews.

------
bobfunk
Got a small hosted EventSource service in beta. It's also available on Github
for selfhosting. Handles browser fallbacks, reconnects and authentication.

<http://www.eventsourcehq.com>

[Edit, might be better to include the link :)]

------
laserDinosaur
It's not a hosted solution, but SignalR requires even less work to setup than
some of them: <https://github.com/SignalR/SignalR>

~~~
leggetter
Yep, SignalR is a self hosted solution and I've added it into that category.
Microsoft backed so it'll probably become the core offering for self hosted
IIS solutions. I'm interested to see some benchmarking done with it to see how
it, and more importantly IIS, deals with concurrent connections.

------
franklovecchio
What about 0MQ and MQtt? Both of those are "realtime" solutions, and can also
be integrated with devices, like phones (Facebook Messenger, for one). 0MQ has
flashsocket support, too.

------
peterwwillis
I cannot wait until malware authors start utilizing this functionality. They
can create back doors using a regular browser/website's APIs so no firewall
could possibly catch it! It's exciting to see browser technology catch up to
the needs of criminals.

~~~
leggetter
Realtime web browser technology has been around for over 10 years; HTTP
Polling, HTTP Long-Polling, HTTP Streaming and now WebSockets. Connections can
only be established between the client and server if various security
restrictions and policies are met (See CORS and the WebSocket protocol).

~~~
peterwwillis
This still seems like a much easier method to tunnel arbitrary data and
perfect for malware tbh. Just open a socket and go. I don't see any mechanism
to prevent an infected site (the majority of malware passes this way) from
pushing JS, opening a socket and going to town.

------
alexchamberlain
Please can you explicitly list the technology of each solution?

~~~
leggetter
The list is on my site (just found the HN thread). How would you like to see
the list improved? My plan is better categorisation and improved (or actually
add) descriptions.

~~~
alexchamberlain
To be fair, most of the solutions do list which language they are developed
in, but some don't; just be nice if they all listed it.

~~~
leggetter
Will do my best to update ASAP.

